# [E6] Adventure in the Swordlands [OOC]



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 2, 2009)

Adventure in the Swordlands

It has been 400 years since the Masters of Hevia destroyed themselves. Their floating cities have long lain in ruins on the ground and the remnants of the First have just begun to take humanity out of the chaos that was left in the Masters wake.

Pockets of civilization are finding refuge in numbers. The ruins of Hevian cities provide humanity with the tools to build a new world and the walls with which to protect it. Little is known of the lands beyond each city, save for the news that comes with the attacks of neighboring warlords. Each city is ruled by the First and struggles for independence from would-be conquerors and the savage and deadly remainders of the Masters war.

The magic of the Masters has been all but lost. Those few who possess magical ability must train themselves from whatever tomes of knowledge can be found among the ruins. Most would-be mages die while trying to locate these books, and those few who survive hoard and guard their knowledge. The rare adept that finds a mage to learn from must pay heavily for the teaching, usually in the form of years of indentured servitude.

The Swordlands are vast. While no complete map of the world can be found, the people of this new age are starting to explore the ruins and wilderness that surrounds them. While some have found prosperity from subjugating those weaker, others are learning the values of working together. At this time it's not a matter of Good overcoming Evil. This is civilization after the fall. There is very little everyday safe life. Take what you can, protect what's yours, and if you live the day then you can worry about tomorrow.


The story starts in the port town of Hur. It is a small fishing village that has a natural harbor on the west and the shadow of Zurdan city looming over it from the east. Less than half a day away, Zurdan extracts payment from the fishing community in exchange for protection from the nomadic tribes of the north. The First of Zurdan is Kel'un, a callous man but one who keeps his word to the letter of his law, and the relationship between the two communities has been straining but beneficial for the people of Hur.

All that is about to change...

[sblock=Game Information]

This is a 3.5 DnD game. It uses the E6 rules variant.

The game is in the Swordlands setting from Iron Heroes. The game is about survival, about doing what is necessary to see the next day. In the Swordlands the weak of will and heart die, and the strong survive to face the dangers of tomorrow. Whether they come together as one or separate the wheat from chaff remains to be seen.

It is a low-magic Heroic adventure game. There are no clerics and the Gods are names only to be taken in vain.

It is primarily combat/adventure roleplaying in a brutal and unforgiving world. If the civilization of Conan fell into complete chaos, this is what it would look like after about 400 years.


I'm looking for 4 players, with 1 alternate.

Characters start at 4th level. Experience Points are not used, level advancement will be story based.

38 pt buy for abilities. Max HP at 1st level. Half HD+1+Con Mod for subsequent levels.

Characters have 3500gp and may purchase one magic item.

Human is the only available race.

This is the list of available classes:

Barbarian
Crusader
Fighter
Human Paragon
Knight
Marshall
Ranger
Rogue
Scout
Spellcaster
Swordsage
Warblade

Human Paragon and Spellcaster may be found at The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org

Alignment is not a game mechanic. However, choose one as part of your characters background, motivation, etc. Alignment is used as a guide to how your character views the world and his or her place in it.

There is no multi-classing penalty. This doesn't mean go crazy. I don't like that the system penalizes players for trying to mix the classes to fit a character concept.

This game makes use of the Class Defense Bonus and Reserve Point systems in Unearthed Arcana.

Character background is required. It doesn't need to be an epic description; a few paragraphs will suffice. It should include the characters immediate and long-term goals. These can be as base as "Steal from everyone I can" or as heroic as "Serve and protect my village/city/family/warlord"

Also necessary is how your character makes a living, how they survive in the world. "Adventurer" is not an occupation. 

You don't need to place your character directly in either of the two cities, though you may if you desire. Once the character is accepted I will work with you to figure out where your character fits into the story.

All WOTC 3.5 books are available, with the noted restrictions on class. However, make sure your character stays within the theme of the game.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Homebrew Information"]
Skills

 - Heal -  Heal may be used to Treat Wounds. A DC 15 check allows the character to restore a number of Reserve Points equal to the Heal check result. A person can receive this treatment only once per day whether it succeeds or fails, even if multiple characters attempt to heal the character. A character may Treat Wounds on themselves. 

Feats

All crafting feats are restricted.

Feats may be selected from the Iron Heroes Variant Player Handbook, including Mastery Feats. For game purposes, ignore the Mastery Feat Categories. Your character level equals your Rating. Fighters may select any Mastery Feat they qualify for as a bonus feat.

**** All Iron Heroes feats require DM approval and are not guaranteed to be accepted. It's an available source, but I need to check it out first. ****

Classes

Rangers -  Select your Favored Enemy from this list - (Humans, Animals, Magical Beasts, Monstrous Humanoids, Plants, Undead, Vermin).


Equipment

Healing Herbs - 25gp

  This twist of dried herbs may be used to rejuvenate a character. Soaking them in water and drinking the mixture will heal 1d8+5 Reserve Points. One dose a day is harmless. However, taking more than that will cause the Herbs to build up and act as a toxin in the characters system, clouding their mind and judgement. (Int and Wis penalties.)
[/sblock]

Here is a sample character. This is a brief example of the feel of the game.
[sblock="A Night in the Life of Durge"]
The light from the evening was fading fast as Durge finished skinning and cleaning the last rabbit. "Three today. That should keep Lena from complaining." He hung dinner on his belt next to its companions and reset his snares. "Well, at least about the food anyway." A slight smile creased the mans face as he finished and stood up. His head nearly touched the lowest branches as he walked down the game trail that was almost too narrow for his huge frame. A greataxe lay fastened on his back, and the animal skins that covered him did little to conceal his muscled body.

Durge glanced at the sky through the trees and grimaced. "Getting dark faster now. Better hurry." Breaking into a hustle, the twists and turns of the trail were no problem as his feet seemed to know where to lead him. Before the last of the sun sunk past the earth, Durge slowed down as he came to the dirt road that intersected the trail. Crouching in the underbrush, Durge waited for his heart to slow and cast his eyes over the road and the forest on the other side. "Damn, shouldn't have taken so long. Too dark to see anything." Straining his eyes in the near darkness for any signs of danger, Durge fingered a dagger at his belt.

Afte several minutes the sun disappeared and the half-moons light glowed weakly in the early night air. With a grunt, Durge left the dagger where it was and stepped out from the brush onto the road. Before his foot touched the ground, two arrows flew from the opposite tree line. The first pierced his thigh and stayed there. The second clipped him in the ear as it flew past. Crying out in pain Durge unslung the greataxe from his back and charged across the road to where the arrows came from. As he ran another arrow came out of the woods and struck him in the side, burrowing deep into his guts. A figure sprang out from the brush where the arrows had left and raised his sword in defense as Durge ran screaming at him, axe held high.

Durges axe was deflected by the little man and the bandit brought his sword around and slashed at Durge, slicing him across the arm. Another arrow flew from the trees and caught Durge in his side, joined its brother. As the arrow pierced him, Durge felt the blood madness overcome him and vitality bought from pain and fear surged through him. Bringing his greataxe up from the ground he split the bandits chest open and dashed into the treeline, leaving the man to grasp at his guts as they came sliding out from within him.

The bandit in the trees yelled a curse at Durge as he fitted another arrow and let it fly at the crazed man crashing through the brush to the archers tree. The arrow stuck into Durges arm but he did not seem to notice it as Durge leapt at the tree and began to climb it, leaving his axe on the ground. The bandit cursed again and hesitated before firing two arrows in rapid succession at Durge. They both found their mark in the mad-foaming man but did little to distract him. 

Closing quickly on the bandit, Durge leapt from the tree to the limb the bandit was on and grasped for the mans legs. As Durge fell from the tree he dragged the bandit down with him, both of them bouncing off limbs before tumbling to the ground. The bandit lay dazed on the ground as Durge crawled over to him. Holding the struggling bandit down with one arm, Durges hand fell on a rock as big as his fist. Grasping it, he raised it over the frantic bandit and brought it down on his head, over and over, until the bandit moved only from twitching.

Rolling off the bandits corpse, Durge brought himself to his knees. His body heaving and shaking from the vitality that had left him, he stumbled over to the tree and lay against it, holding his greataxe tightly to his chest. After a time, his breathing slowed and his heart stopped trying to burst through his chest. Breaking off the ends of the arrows stuck in his gut, he took a deep breath and yanked the remaining arrow from his leg. His body jerked in spasm, and then he lay once more against the tree. With a deep sigh, he steadied himself against the tree and limped over to the bodies of the bandits. A coin pouch was slipped into Durges belt, and the little mans sword and scabbard were placed alongside it.

Throwing the little mans body into the trees, Durge stood still and gazed into the woods. "You poor bastards. If you'd asked I would have shared my catch." Shaking his head, he continued limping down the road.
[/sblock]

Here is what Durge looks like as a character.
[sblock="Durges Stats"]
Human Barbarian 4 (Berserker Strength PHB II variant)
AL True Neutral

H Power Attack
1 Weapon Focus: Greatsword
3 Greater Resiliency

Str 15 +3 [+1 lvl]
Dex 16 +3
Con 14 +2
Int 10
Wis 12 +1
Cha 10

F/R/W +6/+4/+2

AC 19  / 10 +3 dex +5 defense +1 natural
HP 41
RP 41

atk
 Mwk Greataxe  +8 1d12+3

Berserk atk
 Mwk Greataxe  +11 1d12+6

Skills (Leaping Climber, Wall Jumper)

Climb +9, Jump +9, Intimidate +3, Listen +8, Survival +8

Gear
 Mwk Greataxe	
 Amulet of Natural Armor +1
 Mwk Snares (Survival) x3
 Animal Skins (cold weather outfit)
 Dagger
 Silk Rope
 Healing Herbs x2
[/sblock]

- Recruitment is closed.
- Players will be expected to post once daily, Mon-Fri.

Characters:

lawful_stupid - Uther Son-of-Uther 
wysiwyg - Kareus
Vertexx69 - Ko'Dan Mu'Harr Dahut'lan
SephBaelzara - Kaze Blackhawk


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

I really love the idea behind Iron Heroes! Have never played E& before, but I'm very interested


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 2, 2009)

E6 is pretty much straight dnd, except that the characters don't go past level 6. All the other houserules and such up there are not part of the E6 system.

The Reserve Points and Class Defense Bonus help make the game more realistic for me, without adding a lot of new rules or significantly changing the way the rules work.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 2, 2009)

Never did E6 but it does look interesting. I have no background in Iron Heroes either.
Is there a link where I can read something about the campaign setting and the variant rules?
I would like to play a warblade PC if possible.

Please keep me informed.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 2, 2009)

All the variant rules are linked to in the first post.

 E6 rules variant - http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/206323-e6-game-inside-d-d.html

 Unearthed Arcana rules (Defense Bonus / Reserve Points) - The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org

I'm not actually using any of the rules from Iron Heroes. I'm just using their generic setting, the Swordlands. There isn't a lot of material written for the setting, just a few pages.

The basic idea is that Humanity was a slave race owned completely by powerful mages called the Masters. The Masters created a slightly more powerful version of Humans called the First to direct and control Humanity while the Masters went on with their arcane research. The Masters eventually descended into infighting and brought the entire world into war. They created and modify new races (i.e. monsters) to fight their battles, and at the end of the fighting the entire civilization of the Masters was left in ruins.

Left in this new world are the First, the rest of humanity, and the monsters. After the centuries of chaos that resulted from the Fall, there are less of all three. Humanity has just begun to pull itself back together.


Think Post-Apocalyptic Conan, a few centuries after the Fall.


As far as specific information regarding the locales of the Swordland, I'll have a map up this week before Recruitment ends. In the mean time, just wing it.

edit: One thing I forget to mention. The First are non-breeders. The ones that are alive today are the survivors from the Masters war, over 400 years ago.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool. I'll work on a mix of a rogue/warblade for this dark, dark setting.


----------



## lawful_stupid (Mar 2, 2009)

*Uther Son-of-Uther*

*Uther Son-of-Uther*


*Appearance*
Uther is a solidly built, grim-faced man with olive skin, brown eyes, very short black hair, and an equally short beard.  He wears a black tunic and cloak.  He is never without the bright steel longsword with the star opal in the pommel or the circular heavy steel shield.

*General*
 *Race*: Human
 *Gender*: Male
 *Classes*: Crusader 4
 
 *Age*: 32
 *Height*: 6'
 *Weight*: 175lb
 *Hair*: Black
 *Eyes*: Brown

 *STR*: 18
 *DEX*: 14
 *CON*: 14
 *INT*: 13
 *WIS*: 10
 *CHA*: 14
 
 *Defenses & Saves*
 *HP*: 36
 *RP*: 36

 *AC*: 22
 *Touch*: 22
 *Flat Footed*: 20

 *Fort*: +6
 *Reflex*: +3
 *Will*: +3
 
*Combat*
 *Initiative:* +2

*+1 Longsword*     +10 1d8+5 19-20/x2
*Spiked Gauntlet*   +8 1d4+4 20/x2
*Javelin*               +6 1d6+4 2-/x2 30'
*Touch Attack* +8

BAB +4
Initiate Grapple +8
Resist Grapple +11
Opposed Strength for Trip, Bull Rush, Disarm +7
 
*Feats*
 Weapon Focus (longsword), Heavy Shield Specialization, Shield Ward

*Skills* 
 Appraise (0) +1
Balance (5) +6
Bluff (0) +2
Climb (0) +5
Concentration (0) +2
Craft (all) (0) +1
Diplomacy (6) +8
Disguise (0) +2
Escape Artist (0) +1
Forgery (0) +1
Gather Information (0) +2
Heal (0) +0
Hide (0) +1
Intimidate (7) +9
Jump (5) +8
Knowledge History (5) +6
Knowledge (all others) (0) +1
Listen (0) +0
Move Silently (0) +1
Perform (all) (0) +2
Ride (7) +9
Search (0) +1
Sense Motive (0) +0
Spot (0) +0
Survival (0) +0
Swim (0) +2
Tumble (3.5) +6
Use Rope (0) +2

*Stances*
 *Martial Spirit* allies within 30' heal 2 points whenever they make a successful melee attack
*Iron Guard's Glare* enemies Uther threatens take a -4 penalty to attacks against his allies
 
*Maneuvers*
 6 Known, 5 Readied, (action  type), Readied Maneuvers Underlined
*1 Crusader's Strike* (standard) a successful attack on an enemy heals someone within 10' 1d6+4hp
*1 Vanguard Strike* (standard) a successful attack gives all allies a +4 bonus on attacks until the start of Uther's next turn
*1 Lead the Attack* (standard) a successful attack gives all allies a +4 morale bonus on attacks until the start of Uther's next turn
*2 Foehammer* (standard) a successful attack ignores DR and does an extra 2d6 damage
*2 Mountain Hammer* (standard) a successful attack ignores DR and hardness and does 2d6 extra damage
*1 Charging Minotaur* (full round) charge without drawing AoO's, bull rush, and do 3d6+4 bludgeoning damage

 
*Background*
_Uther's ancestors were warrior slaves for the First who taught them methods of leadership that transcended motivation and tactics to make more of the troops they led.  After the cataclysm the greatest of these secrets were lost, but the men of Uther's line maintained some of their skill.  For generation after generation the crusader's techniques allowed them to survive.  It was Uther's father, Uther, who brought the family out of the wilderness to Zurdan.  The patriarch became a war captain for the city.

Uther and his brother Medran were boys when they came to Zurdan.  Their father taught them fencing and tactics.  He told the mythologized, half-remembered stories of ancient battles that had been passed down for 20 generations.  When Uther was chosen by Kel'un as a bodyguard he was given the chance to learn the manipulative arts of the councel chamber.  Uther came to understand that Kel'un's hardness was necessary to keep Zurdan from being overrun.  Uther remembered life in the wilderness from his childhood so he understands the stakes.

Since the cataclysm only one man from each generation of his family survives to bear a son of his own.  Uther's brother has a fat, silly wife who has already given him two daughters.  The wisewomen say that she is pregnant with a son.  Now Uther believes that his days are numbered.  Maintaining the power of a hardhearted ruler of a hardhearted city does not seem like enough to live or die for.  Uther wants more than survival.
_ 
*Equipment*
 *On Body *black tunic (cold weather outfit), black cloak, heavy black boots, +1 Longsword, Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield, spiked gauntlet, quiver of 5 javelins, backpack

*Backpack* 50' hemp rope, climber's kit, 2 healer's herbs, 2 torches, flint and steel

*Heavy Warhorse* light chain barding, saddlebags, military saddle, bit and bridle, 10 days rations, waterskin, bedroll, crowbar, shovel, 8 torches, whetstone

 *Belt Pouch* 24gp
 
*Mount
 Brute* Heavy Warhorse 4d8+12 30HP 30RP 50' move
AC18 Flat17 Touch10 Fort +7 Refl +5 Will +2
Full Attack: Hoof, Hoof, Bite
Hoof +6 1d6+4
Bite +1 1d4+2
 
 **Speaks in this color**


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 2, 2009)

lawful_stupid said:


> Uther, childless and unmarried, feels the hand of fate closing around his throat.
> 
> -Thom




Nice. I think Uther may find his destiny fulfilled in the Swordlands.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 2, 2009)

The map of the Swordlands has been added to the first post.

I will add notes for each city and other areas under a new sblock on the first post later.

edit: I know the map looks a little cartoony for such a dire setting, but I couldn't find the "Post-Apocalyptic" button in Campaign Cartographer.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

> Attacks
> +1 Longsword +10/+5 1d8+5




Why two attack modifiers? (+10/+5)

Also, put your Reserve Points next to your HP.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=Ko'Dan]*Name:* Ko'Dan Mu'Harr Dahut'lan
*Title:* Last of the Horselords
*Race:* Human 
*Class:* Fighter1/Warlance1/Lancesage2
* Alignment:* Chaotice Neutral

* Str* 18 +4 [18, 16 pts]
* Dex* 16 +3 [16, 10 pts]
* Con* 10 +0 [10, 2 pts]
* Int* 10 [10, 2 pts]
* Wis* 16 +3 [15, 8 pts +1 lvl]
* Cha* 8 [8, 0 pts]

*Saves:*
 Fort: +4
Refl: +6
Will: +6

* Initiative:* +4
* Speed:* 30 or (70 mounted)
* BaB:* 3

* AC* 23 (10 base, +3dex, +3 wis, +7 defense)
*AC Flat-Footed* 20 +3 
* Hit Points* 27/27
* Reflex Points* 27/27

 *Attack *Lance +9, 1d8+6

* Charging Attack*: Lance +13, (1d8+6,+10BLC,+1d6+3FB) X3 
- Hoof +6 1d4+3
 
* Feats:*
 H Mounted Combat
1 Ride-bye Attack
- Fighter - Spirited Charge
3 Reckless Charge

*Special Qualities:*

_Discipline Focus:_
- Weapon Focus – Desert Wind (Scimitar, Falchion, Spear, Light Pick, Light Mace)

_ Weapon Aptitude:_ change Focus from any weapon to any other (to Lance from Light Pick)
 
* Stances:*
Hunters Sense - Gain Scent ability
Island of blades - As long as any 2+ allies threaten an enemy, its considered flanked. (default)
Punishing Stance - -2 AC for +1d6 dmg

* Manuevers Readied: (SS 4/WB 3)*
Burning Blade +1d6+3 fire dmg
Distracting Ember summon small fire elemental to help flank
Shadow Blade Technique  2 attack rolls, take lower for +1d6 cold dmg
Fiery Riposte 4d6 fire touch attack counter
 Battle Leaders Charge - +10 charge dmg, no AoO
Steel Strike attack 2 targets in reach
Sapphire Nightmare Blade target FF & +1d6 dmg with con check vs AC 
 
* Skills:* [53pts] (base + stat + synergy + other)
Ride +14 (7+3+2+2)
Jump +11 (5+4+2)
Concentration +4 (4)
Tumble +10 (5+3+2)
Handle Animal +4 (5-1)
Heal +10 (7+3)
Spot +10 (7+3)
Survival +10 (7+3)
Sense Motive +9 (6+3)

* Gear *(3500g)
Lance 10g
Falchion 75g
Light Warhorse 150g
Military Saddle 5g
Saddle Bags 2g
Vanguard Tread Horseshoes 3,100g
Traveler outfit (volumious Brownish robes) 2g
 Dagger 1g
 Silk Rope 10g
 Healing Herb 25g
backpack 2g
Tent 1g
Bedroll 1g
Rations X10 5g
Feed X10 5g
Waterskins X5 1g
Everburning Torch clip 90g
beltpouch 1g (inside robe)
- 150s[/sblock][sblock=Ko'dans Description]*Height:* 5'6"
* Weight:* 130lbs.
* Eyes:* Black
* Hair:* Long Black
* Skin:* Darkly Tanned

This enigmatic rider's appearance leaves everything to the imagination. The full robes look designed to conserve as much body heat and moisture as possible, for survival in the harshest of climates. Dirt brown gloves vanish up into the large sleeves as do similarly colored boots into the lower end of the garment. The deep hood further camoflages this nomads features that are already wrapped in in a thin scarf that completely hides the riders face except for the narrowest of slits for the eyes. No banner or pennon flies from the lance carried with expert ease, and the massively curved blade hanging at the hip looks just as lethal as those stone black eyes. The way Ko'Dan moves exudes a powerful confidence whether on horseback or on foot, and a gravely rasp of a voice could send chills down the spine of a man dying of thirst.

Shashek, the riders other half was once a magnificent black stallion, but his prime is far behind him now. His coat no longer shines, but has taken on a dull matte look that is spattered with mud. But he is well fed, and his saddle and shoes are well cared for, if more than a little dirty. The steed wears a strange set of what can only be describes as greaves that cover the lower part of his legs in steel plates. Tufts of fur and clay beads ring the tops of these shoes and they cover all the way down to a ring of alarming spikes that encircle the bottom of each hoof. These look very old, and may or may not have some purpose besides the obvious intimidation factor.[/sblock][sblock=Background]The Dahut'lan people hid from the Masters in the deepest reaches of the desert. Thier horses became thier lives and the only way to escape the certain death of the sandstorms and vile maichinations that prowled the sands with them.

 After an age, fire became an ally to the Dahut'lan that could be summoned to enhance the destructive fury of thier weapons, or be called to revenge any assault against these desert people. The leaders horse could always travel the sands far easier than any of the others, though they all wore similar plated leg guards as a sort of crest of thier heritage. The family became lean and fierce and harder than any handful of coffin nails, as did the horses that carried them over the shifting sands.[/sblock][sblock=The Endless Storm]The sandstorms started coming closer together during the last dry season. A strange voice on the wind made the horses skittish like nothing before, and several of the young foles broke loose charging strait into the blasting sand. Many of the strongest men decided to go after them, never to be seen again either. As the sun rose, the sand was still savaging the landscape, and now the number of hunters was half what it was. During one of the brief calms the decision was made to head south to the mountains in search of some kind of shelter from the sands they had called home for over a dozen generations. Even as the Dahut'lan people turned their black mounts south, the sand started to churn on the northern horizon again with a growl deep inside it that promised to swallow any that it could catch. So what could we do? We ran. Through night and day without rest we charged for the safety of stone. As we spread out to cross the dunes, the storm closed on us again and again taking a few each time. Tearing them horses and all from the very ground, the storm devoured them in seconds before even thier scream could die in the raging winds. 

As we topped the last shifting mound only a handful of us were left. Something of the masters had obviously found our clan after 400 years, but as the hooves of our trusted steeds struck stone, the storm seemed to howl in frustration as it turned back to our endless desert.[/sblock]


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

Crap. I was in DM/storytelling mode and didn't double check all the costs for Durge. No, 3500 is starting gold.

Re: Mounted Stances.

I think it will depend on the stance itself. Something like White Raven's Bolstering Stance would work. You're basically encouraging and cajoling your allies with your voice. Shadow Hands Child of Shadow stance would not work. The idea is wonky; you have concealment because of swirling shadows, but your mount is in plain sight. So, case by case.

Without checking first, I don't think the Stone Dragon stances will work while mounted.


Mounted Combat is a viable option.

---------

May I make a deal with you? I think there's a feat out there called Short Haft or something that lets you attack with a Glaive or other reach polearm within your adjacent squares. If there isn't I'll make one up. I loathe the spiked chain. I think it's the cheesiest weapon in the game, and don't feel it fits in with this setting.

So I'll let you spend a feat you would have anyway and get the same effect, but with a different weapon. How does that sound?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

If you'll let me substitute the lance into one of the swordsage weapon groups, I'd be more than happy to replace the chain  Its just having weapon focus for a weapon I'm not using seems like a waste.

The 2 stances I will be taking are: 
Step of the Wind - No penalty in difficult terrain + bonus against enemies
Island of blades - As long as any 2+ threaten an enemy, they all get flank.

Can I use the half charge rule? Where we can charge as a standard action, but only up to 1X speed? Or do I need to waste 2000g to get the boots of the battlecharger in order to do it?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think the lance fits thematically in any of the Swordsages disciplines. I will add the longspear to the Desert Wind as a compromise. It's a reach weapon that would be appropriate for a mounted character and Desert Wind already has the spear so I think it could fit there without stretching the imagination too much.

Step of the Wind will not work while mounted. It's about your movement abilities, not your mounts.

Island of Blades will work mounted.

Where is the half-charge rule from? I'm not familiar with that. Also, don't count on being able to find any magic item that you want to buy. I'm referring to in-game, not the one you buy in character creation. There's no magic shops. Anywhere. If there happens to be a Spellcaster in the city he or she doesn't know how to enchant weapons or create magic items. They are all relics from the Masters war.

The magic item each character has was either found in the unexplored ruin of a city, handed down as a family heirloom, or stripped off the dead body of someone you killed. Or you saw someone in a fight, waited till one of them was dead and ambushed the survivor, taking it off his corpse.


What I'm trying to say is that your magic item is not a waste of money, whatever it is. It's something that if someone knew you had it, and thought they stood a fair chance of killing you, they would probably try and do you in.

Think of it this way. You're 4th level. The highest level you will reach is 6th. You're almost in the top third of the most powerful people in the world and you only have one magic item. Think about how important that item would be to a character. Whatever it does it gives them an edge, an increased chance for survival. And for many people that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

The half charge is from either PHBII or CWar.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

There is a feat called Cometary Collision in PHB II, but it doesn't do the same thing as the boots of battle charging. The feat lets you ready a standard action to charge an enemy that charges you or someone else.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then what do you think about Vanguard Tread horseshoes?


----------



## SephBaelzara (Mar 3, 2009)

*Appearance*
Standing at just over 5 feet tall, and less scrany than your average military recruit. Fresh military recruit that is. Kaze isn't exactly one of the most handsome, nor outspoken human where he lives. Even with his piercing sapphire eyes, and deathly short blond locks. He does have the tendency to have bouts of holding a silvered tongue, but not as often as he does spouting off various tangents about seemingly endless theories about how the beings from outer planes continue to exist without their damned overlords.
His attire is something of a simplistic, almost tossed together managerie of colors, and styles. One piece, his shirt, is a vibrant red, whilst that which sits below is a pair of black-ink pants laying over top of a pair of some strange colored shoes. He doesn't seem to mind that he looks like he got dressed before the crack of dawn.

*Basics*
*Race:* Human
*Gender:* Male
*Class:* Spellcaster 4

*Age:* 20
*Height:* 6'
*Weight* 130lb
*Hair:* Blond
*Eyes:* Blue

*STR:* 10
*DEX:* 12 [+1]
*CON:* 14 [+2]
*INT:* 21 [+5]
*WIS:* 12 [+1]
*CHA:* 14 [+2]

*Combat*
*HP:* 22
*RP:* 22

*AC:* 14 (10 +1 Dex, +3 Defensse)
*Touch* 14
*FF* 13

*Fort:* +3
*Ref:* +2
*Will:* +5

*Combat:* 
*Initiative:* +1

*Ranged:* +3
*Melee:* +2
*Grapple:* +2

*Quarterstaff* 1d6/1d6, x2

*Feats*
*Human:* Ability Training (Int)
*Spellcaster:* Magical Aptitude
*1st Level:* Ability Advancement (Int)
*3rd Level:* Eschew Materials

*Equipment*
Explorer's Outfit
Ring of Sustenance

Backpack
Bedroll
Everburning Torch
Silk Rope

*Beltpouch*
Flint and Steel
875 gp
9 sp

*Spell Component Pouch*

*Skills*
Appraise +12
Concentration +9
Spellcraft +16
Decipher Script +12
Craft (Alchemy) +12
Knowledge (Arcana) +12
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +12
Knowledge (The Planes) +12

*Magic*
Spells per day (with DC):
*0:* 6 (15)
*1:* 5 +2 (16)
*2:* 2 +1 (17)

Spells Known:
*0:* 6
*1:* 3
*2:* 1

0 level spells:
*1:* Read Magic
*2:* Light
*3:* Know Direction
*4:* Purify Food and Drink
*5:* Resistance
*6:* Detect Poison

1st level spells:
*1:* Shillelagh
*2:* Comprehend Languages
*3:* Magic Missle

2nd level spells:
*1:* Rope Trick

*History*
Even from a young age Kaze scavenged for any knowledge he could, from perhaps even the most questionable sources. Many times he's come close to selling his soul out to various creatures of the abyss to deals which would only benefit them--each time he's narrowly avoided the temptation. Each time though, he lost a bit of his soul to the underworld, to where he stood now with an almost adamant stance that he was going to become one of them when he died. Though with the slow degrading worth of his soul, a new power arose to take its place. At first it was nothing more than short spurts of nothing more than lights, understanding odd texts at the wrong period of time, and knowing what way was the predetermined "north." All but useless.

That is until he found himself able to tap into more. As his understanding grew of what he could tap into, so too did his understanding of what he held in his grasp. Although currently he has a full understanding of what he can currently do, namely able to temporarily hop into an alternate plane for some hours of uninterrupted slumber, he also understands now that more of what he knows lies out there. The hunger to know more, to understand, to know it all, in spite of his own life.

*Talks with this*


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

*Kareus*

*Kareus*


*Appearance*
Kareus is a tall, handsome, clean shaven male of about six foot in height and an athletic build. He has short cropped brown hair and steel grey eyes. He is dressed in plain traveller’s clothing and a dark blue cloak around his shoulders. He carries two ornate short blades at his side and several throwing daggers looped between his shoulder and torso on a dagger belt.

*General*
*Race*: Human
*Gender*: Male
*Classes*: Rogue (3rd) & Warblade (1st)

*Age*: 20
*Height*: 6”0
*Weight*: 160lb
*Hair*: Brown
*Eyes*: Grey

*STR*: 16
*DEX*: 16
*CON*: 14
*INT*: 14
*WIS*: 12
*CHA*: 12

*Defenses & Saves*
*HP*: 29
*RP*: 29

*AC*: 20
*Touch*: 20
*Flat Footed*: 10

*Fort*: +5
*Reflex*: +8
*Will*: +2 or +9 _(Moment of Perfect mind)_

*Combat*
*Initiative:* +3

*2x MW Short Swords: *+6 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*5x Throwing Daggers: *+6 (1d4+3, 19-20/x2, 10’)
*MW Repeating Heavy Crossbow: *+7 (1d10, 19-20/x2, 120’)

* First round of combat (Rapid Assault): +1d6 to damage.
* Using Punishing Stance: +1d6 to damage.
* Using Sapphire Nightmare Blade: +1d6 to damage (opponent flat footed).
* Flanking: +2d6 to damage.

*Feats*
Weapon Focus (short sword), Two Weapon Fighting Style, Rapid Assault

*Skills* 
(1) Move Silently +12, Hide +12, Concentration +9 
(2) Climb +12, Spot +6, Search +7, Balance +10, Tumble +10
(3) Swim +7, Listen +5, Open Locks +8, Gather Info. +7, Diplomacy +5, Know. (Local) +6
(4) Jump +8

_*Notes: *73 points._ (_1) 7 ranks each; (2) 5 ranks each; (3) 4 ranks each; (4) 3 ranks_ 

*Stances:*
*Punishing Stance: *+1d6 damage; -2 AC.

*Manoeuvres:*
*Moment of Perfect Mind: *Uses Concentration check in place of Will save.
*Sapphire Nightmare Blade: *Opponent flat footed, +1d6 damage with Concentration check.
*Wolf Fang Strike: *Attack with 2 weapons as a standard action at a single target.

*Abilities:*
Battle Clarity, Weapon Aptitude, Sneak attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense+1

*Background*
_I have seen them wither and die. It is horrific if you can see the picture as an outsider as I have always been. Their entire lives, they dug in the mud from dawn to dusk. They battled the harsh sun, the cold rains and winds. They pleaded with the seasons and elements to have compassion. What little the farm would eventually yield, was then stripped by the baron’s tax collector. And what was their gain? Few precious moments of joy. A lifetime of agony. _

_My mother, undernourished, died from the fever-plague when I was eight. My father was hung for poaching during the year of the great famine before my fifteenth summer. My brothers enlisted into the baron’s ranks. The very same baron that had our father hung. My sister ploughs the wharves of Kishan nightly, hoping to earn a few coppers from passing sailors._

_As for me. Being the youngest of four siblings, I packed what little belongings I had and joined a trading vessel as their youngest sailor. The captain and crew were harsh and unforgiving men. It had been the most arduous year of my life. Fate finally showed its hand when Finn was hauled on board, unconscious after been marooned at sea for eight days. Don’t even entertain the idea that the captain was acting out of benevolence. Finn was hauled because of the expensive Ophirian clothes that cloaked him. If not for the cryptic map that was found on his body, he would of been thrown right back._

_It was my duty to nurse Finn back to health. In those three weeks, I had found the father I needed. Finn pretended to endure his mental sickness until we sighted the coast of Tyria. That night, Finn dispatched the night guard, and rowed with me to shore. We travelled north for a month towards the capital city, Ulrich. It was during that month that my training in true survival began. I do not wish to bore you, but let us just say that Finn was a master, nay a sage in the arts of subterfuge and fairly good with the blade. _

_It was in Ulrich that Finn introduced me to the true warrior Kareus his partner; the very same person who’s name I carry. It was there that I lived with the two thieves. And I mean lived! I could never go back to being the farm boy I had once been. Life was a fleshpot to be torn into. It was during those four years that I had grown sharp canines to taste the rich marrow of life for those who dare. _

_Our days of camaraderie came to a bitter end when we were betrayed to the watch by a fellow rogue, Janis, may his name be cursed. Kareus and Finn were too drunk to offer any resistance when they were arrested at the inn of the Falling Sun. They had met their end after being tortured for two days and hung in the public square for all to see. I got to their belongings before the king’s men did. I have donned Kareus’ blades and name, and Finns enchanted hat. I escaped Ulrich that night until it will be safe to return one day, for I have a score of blood yet to settle. _

_It has been a mere week since I have seen the other side of the Tyrian border. I have avoided human contact the entire time and I long for a warm meal and bath and some companionship. There is a small village up ahead. If luck favours, they will have all that I need. I have learned much since I met Finn and Kareus. But the most important lesson of all: it is for me, and me alone, to make my own luck..._

*Equipement*
*On Body: *Explorer’s outfit, healing medallion, MW boots (move silently), MW cloak (hide), 2x MW short swords, 5x throwing Daggers, MW repeating heavy crossbow (10 bolts), small backpack.

*In small backpack: *Everburning torch, MW climbing kit, MW thieves tools, silk rope, crowbar, antitoxin, belt pouch

*In regular backpack: *bedroll, blanket, flint & steel, hammer, piton, soap, torch, waterskin, whetstone, travellers’ outfit

*On Donkey: *Regular backpack, iron pot, fishhooks x10, hand axe, trail rations (20days), tent, 4x waterskins, pack saddle, 2x sacks, bit & bridle, saddlebags

*Belt pouch: *65pp, 28gp, 11sp

*Mount: *Light warhorse, Riding saddle

*Animals*
Light warhorse, donkey, hunting dog

**Speaks in this color**


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

How do I hide text inside frames?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

wysiwyg said:


> How do I hide text inside frames?



Type (sblock) _your text_ (/sblock) using [] instead of ().

@level 1 fighter: Do you allow the alternative class feature from complete divine (Pounce instead of fast movement, for barbarians)?

If yes, I will do an Barbarian/Scout (for IronHeroes Harrier feeling)

If not Warblade/Scout.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

How can I put a title near these frames instead of "Spoiler" spoiling it?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes:

(sblock=_Blockname_) _Text_ (/sblock)

() = []


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

*Vertexx69*

I can see someone who has dedicated their life to the art of mounted combat to seek any edge they can get. So I'll approve the Vanguard Tread Horseshoes. But this needs to be reflected in your character background.

Double check the price though (like I should have with Durge). They cost 3100, so you'd only have 400gp left over to outfit you and your mount.

*SephBaelzara*

A few notes on your character. There will be some alchemical items in the game, so Craft Alchemy will work mechanically. In game it will be difficult but not impossible to find the necessary ingredients/requirements to make them.

Secondly, Knowledge The Planes will represent a different kind of knowledge. Instead of knowing about cosmology and elementals planes it will refer to some of the horrific monsters that the Masters created and left behind. (Read as Knowledge: Demons/Devils)

Also, you have two magic items (everburning torch and ring of sustenance)

Shiny.

*wysiwyg*

Crunch looks good. Excellent background. I think you really captured the feel of the game there.

Minor bit: You have two magic items as well. (hat of disguise and cloak of protection)


*Walking Dad*

Are you sure it's in Complete Divine? I couldn't find it there. Find what book it's in and I'll check it out. It should be okay if it's WoTC. Go ahead and work on your barbarian, but I will need a page reference.


----------



## lawful_stupid (Mar 3, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> *Vertexx69*
> 
> I can see someone who has dedicated their life to the art of mounted combat to seek any edge they can get. So I'll approve the Vanguard Tread Horseshoes. But this needs to be reflected in your character background.
> 
> Double check the price though (like I should have with Durge). They cost 3100, so you'd only have 400gp left over to outfit you and your mount.




The heavy warhorse costs 400gp so you would be naked and unarmed on top of a cool horse with some shiny hubcaps.  Your backstory could include a very recent mugging.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

One other thing I noticed. No one has any ranks in Heal....

To break it down, here are the available methods of healing damage.

 - Converting Reserve Points to actual Hit Points
 - Devoted Spirit stances / maneuvers
 - A Spellcaster that learned some cure spells (I wouldn't count on this one)
 - Resting.

The healing herbs and Heal skill check add to your Reserve Points. Only 'magical' sources of healing (stances, maneuvers, spells) directly heal Hit Points.

Something to think about....

--------------

If you've found another way to get healing, a feat or widget from a sourcebook, lemme know. Not so I can nerf it, but just so I know what's available. I don't have time to go over every single splatbook.


----------



## lawful_stupid (Mar 3, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> One other thing I noticed. No one has any ranks in Heal....




Yeah, I noticed that too.  Uther is providing a bunch of in combat direct healing.  I would be buying healing ranks cross class with a 10 wisdom to do anything out of combat.  Honestly, it wouldn't fit with the personality of the heartless warband leader to do any more than the Devoted Spirit stuff.  Uther knows how to keep men up and fighting so that they can watch his back.  If they can't walk at the end of the battle, Uther is likely to leave them for the crows.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

lawful_stupid said:


> The heavy warhorse costs 400gp so you would be naked and unarmed on top of a cool horse with some shiny hubcaps.  Your backstory could include a very recent mugging.



 His background is going have a desert nomad/arabian/riding out of the forbidden zone kind of flavor, which is why I have a Light warhorse, that only costs 150g and don't have a MW lance


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

Could I design my own magical item based on the DMG page 285?
I would make myself an item that would cost as follows:

*Continuous*: SL x CL x 2000 (where SL = 1 and CL = 1). Net base cost: 2000gp

*Uncustomary space limitation*: Multi base cost by 1.5. Final cost: 3000gp

I was thinking of something like a medalion of curing (Cure light wounds).
This will solve the problem of healing (at least for my PC).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

If healing is what your looking for wysiwyg, here are the options from the magic item compendium;

Ring of mystic healing - 2d6 3/day and +1 caster lvl to healing spells 3,500g 
Inqusitiors bracers - 2d8+5 3/day with an attack 1,500g (attack with subdual dmg to heal yourself and allies)
Amulet of retributive healing - caster also gains effect of healing 3/day 2,000g
Healing Belt - 2d8 3/day 750g


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> If healing is what your looking for wysiwyg, here are the options from the magic item compendium;
> 
> Ring of mystic healing - 2d6 3/day and +1 caster lvl to healing spells 3,500g
> Inqusitiors bracers - 2d8+5 3/day with an attack 1,500g (attack with subdual dmg to heal yourself and allies)
> ...




The healing belt is the only one that has some real benefit to my PC. The reason I chose to go with a customized item is our limitation to have only one magical item. I'd rather pay 4 times the price of a healing belt and have a better item that functions continuously.
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

SephBaelzara said:


> I'm working on something of a crafter of the majicks (and a few other items too). I got the crunch down currently, just need to add a bit of fluff.
> 
> [sblock=Kaze Blackhawk]Human Spellcaster
> *STR*- 10
> ...




Shouldn't it be:
*1st Level* - Ability Advancement (Intelligence) instead?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

*lawful stupid*

By all means, play him as he is. I was just saying that no one is skilled at it. I guess I had expected people to buy at least 2 ranks of it. What's that saying of yourself being the best doctor?

*wysiwyg*

I would prefer you go with the listed sources than make up a new item. The purpose of the Healing and Magic Item restrictions is to make the game world a tougher, scarier, more dangerous place. Spending most of your money on a magic item that circumvents that kinda defeats the purpose.

Of the items Vertexx69 listed, I would go with the Healing Belt. The rings are tied to spellcasting and that is rare in this world. The bracers are interesting and would probably work with certain character ideas/personalities, but I think the belt fits in best.

Of course, having a magic belt that can directly heal you a number of times per day is better than gold in the swordlands. I might be careful of who knows that you have one...

*Vertexx69*

Character stat changed noted. Can you break down your attack bonus for the lance? Also, Powerful Charge specifically says it does not work when mounted. It appears you have added the +1d8 damage bonus to your charging lance attack.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

Oops I didn't continue reading to the next page in the ECS. I'll pick something else, maybe that one that gives +2 to a stat. With the whole survivalist background I changed Ko'Dans skills to better reflect that I think with 7 ranks in healing and survival


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

Vertexx69

Notes on character background: I'm cool with the desert nomad from another part of the world. One thing I do want to know is why is he in this part of the world? What made him leave his tribe/clan/family and come up here? The area in the map is in the Northwest part of the world, if that makes sense.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Oops I didn't continue reading to the next page in the ECS. I'll pick something else, maybe that one that gives +2 to a stat. With the whole survivalist background I changed Ko'Dans skills to better reflect that I think with 7 ranks in healing and survival




Those feat are fine. The ability boost feat requires the ability training feat as a prerequisite though.

Also, will you break down your attack bonus for me?


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 3, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> *wysiwyg*
> 
> I would prefer you go with the listed sources than make up a new item. The purpose of the Healing and Magic Item restrictions is to make the game world a tougher, scarier, more dangerous place. Spending most of your money on a magic item that circumvents that kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...




Can I pay more and have a healing belt that cures me more times per day?
The belt currently costs 750gp and cures 3 times per day.
Could I have a belt that costs 1500gp and cure me 6 times per day?
I just want to get a decent item if I'm limited to only one.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok I shifted Ko'Dan a bit after weighing weapon focus as a bonus fighter feat vs taking a lvl of warblade to give me focus for any weapon I wanted + 3 uses of an actual charge attack manuever. 

I have broken down my attack AND damage bonuses for both standard and charge for you.

Can I buy an everlasting flame item (90g) without you counting it as a magic item? (since its in the normal gear section of the PHB)


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

wysiwyg said:


> Can I pay more and have a healing belt that cures me more times per day?
> The belt currently costs 750gp and cures 3 times per day.
> Could I have a belt that costs 1500gp and cure me 6 times per day?
> I just want to get a decent item if I'm limited to only one.




I think it's a matter of how you look at the game, whether an item is decent or not. The healing belt grants +2 on Heal checks. That's an extra +2 RP when you make a successful Heal check.

The 3/day function is to heal 2d8 damage. Average roll is around 7 to 9. A Cure Light Wounds spell cast by a character of your level would heal an average of 6 to 8. So the Healing Belt lets you approximately replicate a 1st level spell cast by a 4th level caster 3 times a day.

In regular dnd that's small potatoes. In the Swordlands that's an item that is coveted. The average person doesn't have ready access to Stances or Spells that heal. They get Reserve Points, resting and maybe some healing herbs.

I'm just trying to explain that the gold piece value of the item is not necessarily representative of its value in the game. 

Think of it this way: After a long day of fighting after a surprise ambush after a pitched battle, the rest of your companions will be sucking wind and trying to stand on their feet while you can activate your belt and be in half-decent shape. Which is important because you just now noticed the barbarians coming over the hill, looking to separate your head from the rest of your body.

So...short answer: No. I have a tendency to ramble.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

Re: Everburning Torch

 I'll allow it to not count as a magic item.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 3, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Ok I shifted Ko'Dan a bit after weighing weapon focus as a bonus fighter feat vs taking a lvl of warblade to give me focus for any weapon I wanted + 3 uses of an actual charge attack manuever.
> 
> I have broken down my attack AND damage bonuses for both standard and charge for you.
> 
> Can I buy an everlasting flame item (90g) without you counting it as a magic item? (since its in the normal gear section of the PHB)




Ok, I didn't know about the higher ground attack bonus. I kept adding it up and it didn't come out right. I don't play mounted characters.

Also, I should have clarified about Island of Blades. It will work when you are mounted but I'm not going to let you count your mount as your ally for purposes of the stance.


----------



## lawful_stupid (Mar 3, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> Also, I should have clarified about Island of Blades. It will work when you are mounted but I'm not going to let you count your mount as your ally for purposes of the stance.




Will the horses count as allies for the purpose of Martial Spirit?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

lawful_stupid said:


> Will the horses count as allies for the purpose of Martial Spirit?




Yes.

Vertexx69, 

The reason I don't want to allow it for Island of Blades is because I think it goes against the spirit of the maneuver when used that way. By RAW I concede that your mount could count as your ally, but I'm going with RAI on this one. Well, my interpretation at least.

Otherwise you have auto-flank for every creature you attack while mounted. There are a number of abilities and feats that are triggered by flanking and while I don't think you are intending to abuse it in that manner, I don't want to open the door to the possibilities.

---------

Also: I made a mistake and left Ranger off the list of available classes by accident. It's up there now. If this changes an idea for your character, go ahead and change it. Recruiting won't end until the 8th. Then I will pick the 4 characters and 1 alternate that I feel fit best into the game. Character background and personality are more important than stats but they all come together to make the whole package.

I'm going for a very specific theme and feel for the game and that's the reason behind certain of the house rules.


-----

Ranger - You don't have to be evil to pick your own race as favored enemy. Was that a 3.0 rule that got dropped in 3.5? I don't remember. As far as the list of choices for FE - (Human, Animals, Magical Beasts, Monstrous Humanoids, Plants, Undead, Vermin). Besides Human and Animals all are creations of the Masters. The most common would be Magical Beasts and Monstrous Humanoids but most people avoid the areas where the Masters creations are known to live.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

List of submitted characters:

*lawful stupid* / Uther Son-of-Uther / Crusader 4

*Vertexx69* / Ko'Dan Mu'Harr Dahut'lan / Fighter 1 / Warblade 1 / Swordsage 2

*SephBaelzara* / Kaze Blackhawk / Spellcaster 4

*wysiwyg* / Kareus / Rogue 3 / Warblade 1


The game is still open for new interest.


----------



## lawful_stupid (Mar 4, 2009)

How are we handling the details of combat vis a vis the play by post format?

How will we handle battlemats and positions?

What about initiative with 4 players posting their actions at different times?

Break it down for me.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 4, 2009)

Its your world  Im just trying to play in it, so no worries. Once you see how bad I consistently roll, you'll understand why I try to take every tactical advantage I can possibly get. Its not even funny after the 12th 5 or less on a d20 in a row. A 1d20+15 means I can hit an AC 20 consistently sad to say, so I try to make up for it with really good role playing.


----------



## SephBaelzara (Mar 4, 2009)

wysiwyg said:


> Shouldn't it be:
> *1st Level* - Ability Advancement (Intelligence) instead?



And Ability Training for the human bonus feat, yeah. I didn't change it over until I had posted it and was laying in bed for sleep that night. I fixed it, along with adding in the bonus spells of +2, and +1, for 1st and 2nd level spells respectively.
Originally had Kaze going full Cha (working him as a sorc as I read on SRD) until I realized the two stats were interchangeable for arcane casters.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

lawful_stupid said:


> How are we handling the details of combat vis a vis the play by post format?
> 
> How will we handle battlemats and positions?
> 
> ...




The first two posts in this thread should answer some of your questions.

Breakin' it down:

Each round the players will post a general description of what their character is doing. In the OOC thread or in a spoiler or sblock below the text will be the game mechanics of the characters actions. Using Durge as my lovely assistant once again:

Dropping his axe as he leaps into the air Durge slams into the tree and grips it in a bear hug. It shakes from the impact but the bandit, secure in his spot on a outer limb, is not dislodged. Getting a foothold on a lower branch Durge begins climbing up the trunk as fast as he can.

[sblock]
single move towards the tree, rapid climb (-5 on the check) up the tree, using the Leaping Climber skill trick
[/sblock]

Once everyone has posted their actions I will give a recap of what actually happened since I'll be making the rolls. For some examples just look at any of the IC game threads in the storyhour forum.


Regarding battlemaps, I'll post a visual of what's going on. Because everyone has different connection speeds it will be a simple bmp drawing of the battle, but there should be enough there to give you a solid visual.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Its your world  Im just trying to play in it, so no worries. Once you see how bad I consistently roll, you'll understand why I try to take every tactical advantage I can possibly get. Its not even funny after the 12th 5 or less on a d20 in a row. A 1d20+15 means I can hit an AC 20 consistently sad to say, so I try to make up for it with really good role playing.




Ok neat. I'm not trying to come off like a dbag. I just have a specific vision for the game and am trying to communicate that effectively.


Regarding rolls: Unless anyone has a major problem with it I plan on doing them myself tabletop style.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

SephBaelzara said:


> And Ability Training for the human bonus feat, yeah. I didn't change it over until I had posted it and was laying in bed for sleep that night. I fixed it, along with adding in the bonus spells of +2, and +1, for 1st and 2nd level spells respectively.
> Originally had Kaze going full Cha (working him as a sorc as I read on SRD) until I realized the two stats were interchangeable for arcane casters.




I like that aspect of the Spellcaster. It's whatever you want it to be, however you want to make your mage. But it's not overpowered because you have spells known like a sorcerer, so you're selections are really important.

Re: Comprehend Languages. Everyone in this part of the world speaks common. The Masters had their own language that the First still know how to speak, but other than that it's common and regional dialects. I'm not advising you against taking it; I just wanted to let you know what the language situation is.

Thinking about it more, it really makes sense for a Spellcaster to have that as the Masters wrote all their magical research and tomes in their language. Good call.


----------



## SephBaelzara (Mar 4, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> I like that aspect of the Spellcaster. It's whatever you want it to be, however you want to make your mage. But it's not overpowered because you have spells known like a sorcerer, so you're selections are really important.



It's kinda like my Father's world. He destroyed the rules of differences between the various spells, whilst keeping some specifically for each caster (Cures/Harms, prays, etc. for divine, nature influencing for Druids, and the like). I rather enjoyed it, especially when he took the logic of implementing the dichotomous difference between certain spells. Such that if you knew CLW, you also knew the equal Harm spell. Said that when learning spells the characters had to know the ins, outs, how to, not to say, forwards and reverse... The whole nine. Then giving a percentile up to 99% (scaling down along the line to the 8th level (9th didn't exist)) for failure. Failure meant wild surge ala AD&D style-y--it didn't happen the way intended, but determined as per what the table suggested (logically), and the DM thought to be. Was actually rather fun.



> Re: Comprehend Languages. Everyone in this part of the world speaks common. The Masters had their own language that the First still know how to speak, but other than that it's common and regional dialects. I'm not advising you against taking it; I just wanted to let you know what the language situation is.



It's a "bread and butter" spell for me. Detect Poison, Tongues, Comprehend Languages, (Extended) Rope Trick, and Read Magic are all necessities. I cannot think of a situation that this could not come in handy in an environment not at the home town (even then, some times it's live-or-die situation without).



> Thinking about it more, it really makes sense for a Spellcaster to have that as the Masters wrote all their magical research and tomes in their language. Good call.



^.^
Mage's intuition.

Also, expect the fluffy bits to come in a few.

EDIT: World-wise, how many mages are pure born, and how many have "awakened" above the normal (paragon)?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

SephBaelzara said:


> EDIT: World-wise, how many mages are pure born, and how many have "awakened" above the normal (paragon)?




Do you mean how many mages were born with magical ability and how many came to their skill through training?

All mages have some kind of training whether it's an actual apprenticeship (rare) or finding a source of knowledge and learning through trial and error. I'm not going to say there are _no_ mages that were born with the natural affinity for magic, but the majority of them had outside help to get them started.

So to answer your question...20% natural affinity / 80% awakened.

Although I don't like that term awakened. Let's use skilled instead to represent those that had no natural affinity.

1/5th natural affinity, 4/5th skilled.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 4, 2009)

I updated Kareus sheet. I think he's ready to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> *...*
> 
> *Walking Dad*
> 
> Are you sure it's in Complete Divine? I couldn't find it there. Find what book it's in and I'll check it out. It should be okay if it's WoTC. Go ahead and work on your barbarian, but I will need a page reference.




Sorry, my bad. It is in Complete Champion (Complete Divine 2 )

I have reread the E6 Rules. Would you allow a fighter with the capstone feat to buy IH feat up to 8th level? Fighters would be a bit weak without this (just look at the warblade...)
Got a great idea for a fighter polearm user...

Will just build both characters


----------



## SephBaelzara (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright, I have updated, and completed just about everything that may be necessary...
Questions, concerns, comments?

[sblock=Appearance]Standing at just over 5 feet tall, and less scrany than your average military recruit. Fresh military recruit that is. Kaze isn't exactly one of the most handsome, nor outspoken human where he lives. Even with his piercing sapphire eyes, and deathly short blond locks. He does have the tendency to have bouts of holding a silvered tongue, but not as often as he does spouting off various tangents about seemingly endless theories about how the beings from outer planes continue to exist without their damned overlords.
His attire is something of a simplistic, almost tossed together managerie of colors, and styles. One piece, his shirt, is a vibrant red, whilst that which sits below is a pair of black-ink pants laying over top of a pair of some strange colored shoes. He doesn't seem to mind that he looks like he got dressed before the crack of dawn.[/sblock]

[sblock=History]Even from a young age Kaze scavenged for any knowledge he could, from perhaps even the most questionable sources. Many times he's come close to selling his soul out to various creatures of the abyss to deals which would only benefit them--each time he's narrowly avoided the temptation. Each time though, he lost a bit of his soul to the underworld, to where he stood now with an almost adamant stance that he was going to become one of _them_ when he died. Though with the slow degrading worth of his soul, a new power arose to take its place. At first it was nothing more than short spurts of nothing more than lights, understanding odd texts at the wrong period of time, and knowing what way was the predetermined "north." All but useless.

That is until he found himself able to tap into more. As his understanding grew of what he could tap into, so too did his understanding of what he held in his grasp. Although currently he has a full understanding of what he can currently do, namely able to temporarily hop into an alternate plane for some hours of uninterrupted slumber, he also understands now that more of what he knows lies out there. The hunger to know more, to understand, to know it all, in spite of his own life.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kaze]Human Spellcaster
*AC*: 14 (10 +1 Dex, +3 Defensse)
*HP*: 22
*RP*: 22

*STR*- 10
*DEX*- 12 [+1]
*CON*- 14 [+2]
*INT*- 21 [+5]
*WIS*- 12 [+1]
*CHA*- 14 [+2]

Saves
*Fort*- +3
*Ref*- +2
*Will*- +5

Attack:
Ranged- +3
Melee- +2

Equipment
Ring of Sustenance
Quarterstaff, 1d6, x2
Backpack
Beltpouch
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Silk Rope
Everburning Torch
Spell Component pouch
Explorer's Outfit

875 gp
9 sp

Skills
*Appraise* +12
*Concentration* +9
*Spellcraft* +16
*Decipher Script* +12
*Craft (Alchemy)* +12
*Knowledge (Arcana)* +12
*Knowledge (Dungeoneering)* +12
*Knowledge (The Planes)* +12

Feats
*Human* - Ability Training (Int)
*Spellcaster* - Magical Aptitude
*1st Level* - Ability Advancement (Int)
*3rd Level* - Eschew Materials

Spells per day (with DC):
0 - 6 (15)
1 - 5 +2 (16)
2 - 2 +1 (17)

Spells Known:
0 - 6
1 - 3
2 - 1

0 level Spells:
1 - Read Magic
2 - Light
3 - Know Direction
4 - Purify Food and Drink
5 - Resistance
6 - Detect Poison

1st level Spells:
1 - Shillelagh
2 - Comprehend Languages
3 - Magic Missle

2nd level Spells:
1 - Rope Trick[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=Ideas]

  Please check, if you would allow these builds:

  Harrier
  3 scout 1 barbarian (ends as 5 scout / barbarian 1)

  Feats (like in IH)
  H TWF 1
  1 Weapon Finesse 1
  3 Mobility 1

  (Bonus next level: Iron Will)

  Optional rules
Rage Variant: Whirling Frenzy

  Spiritual Totem (Lion) (Complete Champion)

  --------

  Harrier
  4  ranger (6 ranger)

  Feats

  H Dodge
  1 Weapon Finesse
  R1 Track
  R2 TWF
  R3 Endurance
  3 Mobility
  CotW Blind Fighting

  Planned
  6 TW Pounce (PHB2)

  Favored Enemy: Humans

  Rule Variants:
  Distracting Attack (PHB2 p55)
  Replaces animal companion

  Champion of the Wild (Complete Champion p50)
  Replaces Spellcasting with Feat

  -------------

  Weapon Master
  4 Fighter
  (Polearm Master)

  Feats (like in IH)
  H Hafted Weapon Mastery 1
  1 Armor Mastery
  F1 Power Attack 1
  F2 Hafted Weapon Mastery 2
  3 Combat Reflexes 1
  F4 Hafted Weapon Mastery 4


  -------------

  Armiger
  4 Fighter
  (Dungeon Basher)

  Feats (like in IH)
  H Armor Mastery 1
  1 Power Attack 1
  F1 Imp Bull Rush 1
  3 Imp Bull Rush 3
  F4 Armor Mastery 2


  Rule Variants:

  Dungeon Basher (Dungeonscape p10)
  Replaces 2nd and 6th Fighter Feat) [/sblock]


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

*wysiywg*

Character update noted. Decided against the Healing Belt?

*Walking Dad*

The Armor Mastery feat is not allowed because we're not using armor as damage reduction. I don't have Complete Champion, but I'm guessing the Lion Totem gives them a Pounce ability. I'll temporarily OK it until I get a look at the text of the ability.

All of those builds look ok. I think the Haft Mastery feats are underpowered but it makes for an interesting concept.

Capstone feats will be available but they give different bonuses than the ones in the E6 thread. The requirements are the same: 6 levels in a single class. 

*Seph*

Update noted.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

Would you allow the 'not-DR' armor feats? Like the % chance to avoid criticals?


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 4, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> *wysiywg*
> 
> Character update noted. Decided against the Healing Belt?




Your's killing me! I'm trying to put this choice behind me. It's an open wound, and you just peppered it with salt again! Maybe you can make this decision a little easier for me. Are we going to face more combat encounters or more sneaky situations?

I'll toss and ponder and make a decision before we start the actual game.

On that note, when are we going to start?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 4, 2009)

*Walking Dad*

Yes. Replace the text of Armor Mastery I with the following.
"Select a category of armor (Light, Medium, Heavy). When wearing armor of that type you add +1 to the armor bonus. All subsequent Expanded Mastery abilities function only when wearing the selected armor type."

Expanded Mastery 3 would add an additional +1 to the armor bonus.

How's that work for you? The primary feat is similar to the Shield Specialization feat in PHB II.

*wysiwyg*

Stealth in general will be useful. I see the Hat of Disguise as more 'social stealth'. It stuck out; didn't seem to fit with the character concept or stats (no ranks in bluff, disguise, or sense motive). I don't say that to say it's useless but that it seemed odd for your character. That's why I asked about it.

...

I just re-read your character background. Ok, it makes sense. 
--------

General note: For those who don't have access to Iron Heroes there is a feat that may interest you. It's called Healing Lore, has no prerequisites, and grants a +4 bonus on Heal checks. In addition when you restore a characters Reserve Points with a Heal check you add +2 RP to the total.

Re: Game Start. 

Recruitment will stay open until Sunday, March 8th. Then I will make the decision for characters.  I will run individual preludes with the characters in the OOC thread before starting the IC thread. Nothing big or dramatic. Just something to establish your characters situation in the world before the real story begins.

Estimated Timeline:
Sunday - End of Recruitment
Monday / Tuesday - Preludes
Wednesday - Official Start


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

Two things:

1. I'm not able to be online on the weekend (Saturday & Sunday)

2. Armor: Have you access to the armor feats in the companion? The is one that add a bonus to bull rush attempts.

And sorry, I always read Armor As Damage Reduction :: d20srd.org and class defense as one, but it's optional:



> *Combo: Defense Bonus And Damage Reduction*
> 
> You can combine the defense bonus variant and the armor as damage reduction variant in a variety of ways to create a more complex system.
> Using both systems as written, many characters will wear armor even if the armor bonus provided is lower than the defense bonus gained from class level. Because the character gets the higher of his defense bonus or armor bonus, the character can wear armor and benefit from its damage reduction while relying on his defense bonus for a higher Armor Class.
> If that’s not to your liking, you can rule that a character’s armor bonus overrides his defense bonus, even if the defense bonus is higher. This forces characters to make a tough choice between having a high AC and having damage reduction.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 5, 2009)

OK. I took the healing medallion (just like the belt).
I had revamped my equipement since I had a lot of spare cash.

Can we buy potions or will they count for our magical items?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 5, 2009)

*Walking Dad*

1. That's fine. Posting requirements are once a day, Monday - Friday.

2. Which armor feats are you talking about? Which book are they in?

3. I decided not to use the Armor as Damage Reduction. There are enough houserules floating around in this game as it is.

*wysiwyg*

Potions count as magic items. Healing herbs do not. I think two or three doses of herbs is reasonable.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2009)

The Iron Heroes Companion by Fiery Dragon Productions. They bought the Iron Heroes license. It's OGL, so I think it would be ok to type out one feat here...


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 6, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> The Iron Heroes Companion by Fiery Dragon Productions. They bought the Iron Heroes license. It's OGL, so I think it would be ok to type out one feat here...




I don't have that book. IF it's OGL, then type it.

----------------------

Also, sorry for the lack of updates to the game information. It's been kinda crazy at my school this week. The budget oversight committee is proposing to cut 44 majors and 4 departments. I'm lucky and am slated to lose my major and department. But fear not, the game will continue.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2009)

> JUGGERNAUT [ARMOR]
> Your know how to use the mass of your armor to overpower your opponents.
> Base Mastery: 2
> Prerequisite: You must be proficient with the shield and armor you are using.
> ...




We could change DR to half AC bonus.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 6, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> Also, sorry for the lack of updates to the game information. It's been kinda crazy at my school this week. The budget oversight committee is proposing to cut 44 majors and 4 departments. I'm lucky and am slated to lose my major and department. But fear not, the game will continue.



 No worries. I'm lucky that Devry has its teachers spread all over the country so none of my degree requirements can get cut. What I don't understand is if they have the same number of students, paying the same amount or more, how they can justify cutting that many classes?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 6, 2009)

*Walking Dad*

That seems ok, with half AC bonus. I'll hold my final acceptance until I see the complete character because I want to know what the effect will be. But what's your concept for your character? All I've seen is 3 or 4 different build skeletons.

*Vertex69*

It's complicated. Search Google News for MTSU.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 9, 2009)

*wysiwyg* *Vertexx69* *lawful_stupid* *SephBaelzara* - 

Your characters are approved. Please repost your character sheets in this thread using the same format *wysiwyg* did. It's easier for me to read.

*Walking Dad* -

If you make a character and I approve it you have the slot as alternate. 



I may do the preludes through PM, so check your PM's tomorrow. 

Shiny. Let's do this.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool! Let's get cracking!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, cannot post on the weekend. I will post a full character later. Mostly a big brute in a big dangerous looking armor, but more kind than most in this dangerous world.

Little John meets the Juggernaut


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 9, 2009)

I know how the white on black format they have here can be grating on the eyes, so I changed formats a bit inside the sblocks. It should be easier to read now.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 9, 2009)

The color was fine. I was referring to the layout of the character sheet. 

Ok, half of the PM's have been sent. I have to go to work now; I'll send the others when I get back this evening. (~11 PM, central time)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 10, 2009)

Do we respond in PM or wait until you make an IC thread?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 10, 2009)

In PM.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, cannot post on the weekend. I will post a full character later. Mostly a big brute in a big dangerous looking armor, but more kind than most in this dangerous world.
> 
> Little John meets the Juggernaut




I'm a bit occupied in the moment. Send me a PM, if you need me, please.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 10, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter, did you get my reply? I'm not sure if it went through.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 10, 2009)

*walking dad* 

Wilco.

*wysiwyg*

I did. The PM system doesn't save a copy of sent message to your Sent box unless you check the box "save a copy..." for each message you send. It weirded me out too, because I didn't check the box when I sent the first ones.

I'm guessing that's what you were referring to.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey lawful, you only get 6 total manuevers (5 lvl1 and 1 2nd) as opposed to the 7 lvl 3 and 4 manuevers you have picked right now. Check out the section about initiator lvl on pg 39 of Bo9S. its like wizard spell progression, at lvl 3 you gained access to your first lvl 2 power


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 11, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Hey lawful, you only get 6 total manuevers (5 lvl1 and 1 2nd) as opposed to the 7 lvl 3 and 4 manuevers you have picked right now. Check out the section about initiator lvl on pg 39 of Bo9S. its like wizard spell progression, at lvl 3 you gained access to your first lvl 2 power




You're half right.  At level 4 Uther can switch one of his level 1 maneuvers for a level 2 maneuvers. So Uthers maneuvers should be either 
 - 5 1st and 1 2nd    or
 - 4 1st and 2 2nd

----------

Checking the sheets over again, I noticed that you have maneuvers readied multiple times Vertexx69. You can only ready a single maneuver once. Also, can you identify which maneuvers are readied as a swordsage and which as a warblade? A simple (W) or (S) next the maneuver will suffice.

--------------

Also, I'm not going to start the game tomorrow. We'll let the PM's play out and then start it. That work for everyone?

-----------

Finally - Seph, are you still in? I haven't gotten a reply from you.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 11, 2009)

No prob.


----------



## lawful_stupid (Mar 11, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Hey lawful, you only get 6 total manuevers (5 lvl1 and 1 2nd) as opposed to the 7 lvl 3 and 4 manuevers you have picked right now. Check out the section about initiator lvl on pg 39 of Bo9S. its like wizard spell progression, at lvl 3 you gained access to your first lvl 2 power



I have fixed the problem.  4e uses the much simpler system of having a power's level be the level you need to be to use it.  Amazing how 8 years of 3e can empty out of your head in 8 months of 4e.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 11, 2009)

I changed my manuevers to your specifications, but we always played it like this: manuvers known were a list like known spells and could be readied any number of times (up to readied manuevers #) like a wizard with 3 magic missles prepared. 

After rereading that section, I now see where they got the idea for encounter powers from in 4th edition.


----------



## SephBaelzara (Mar 12, 2009)

lvl 1 fighter said:


> Seph, are you still in? I haven't gotten a reply from you.



Yeah I'm in.
^.^; Sorry for the delay.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all, sorry about no messages today. I've been getting caught up with school. PM's will resume tomorrow.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm right there with you. I'm taking pre-calculus and C++ for the next 2 months.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello? Anyone still here?


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey all, sorry I got caught up with post spring break school work. Honestly, I'd rather not have the break then try and recondition my mind back into school mode.

Anyway - messages are sent.


----------

